# Require distance between exits...



## Ryan Schultz

In a sprinklered building, if you have a space that only requires 1 exit per it's occupant load, but has a common path of travel that is longer than the maximum, can the two exits be located less than a 1/3 of the main diagonal apart?


----------



## cda

You say only one exit is required but you are providing two.

If two are required would require 1/2 diagonal unless sprinkled


----------



## RLGA

If the common path exceeds the maximum distance, then two exits or exit access doorways are _*required*_. 

Per Section 1007.1.1 (2015 IBC), "Where two exits, exit access doorways, exit access stairways or ramps, or any combination thereof, are _*required *_from any portion of the exit access, they shall be placed a distance apart equal to not less than one-half of the length of the maximum overall diagonal dimension of the building or area to be served measured in a straight line between them."

Exception 2 to this section allows the distance between the exits or exit access doorways to be one-third the maximum overall diagonal if the building is sprinklered throughout.

However, to determine if a space really requires a second MOE out of the space, measure the travel distance to each doorway from the most remote point in the room using the shortest path. This will determine whether or not if a CPET exceeds the maximum distance by assuming the other doorway does not exist. If one of those distances does not exceed the CPET distance, then a second exit would not be *required *and the separation requirement between the doorways is not applicable.


----------



## Ryan Schultz

Thanks Guys.  Makes sense. 

BTW, Ron I'm currently reading your *Applying the Building Code* book.  Good stuff!  

Best, Ryan


----------



## cda

More than likely,,, one to many Easter eggs


----------



## IJHumberson

I concur with RLGA - since two means of egress are required in order to stay within the maximum allowable common path of travel, then the two required means of egress must be separated by 1/3 the diagonal.


----------



## SteveZ

RLGA said:


> If the common path exceeds the maximum distance, then two exits or exit access doorways are _*required*_.
> 
> Per Section 1007.1.1 (2015 IBC), "Where two exits, exit access doorways, exit access stairways or ramps, or any combination thereof, are _*required *_from any portion of the exit access, they shall be placed a distance apart equal to not less than one-half of the length of the maximum overall diagonal dimension of the building or area to be served measured in a straight line between them."
> 
> Exception 2 to this section allows the distance between the exits or exit access doorways to be one-third the maximum overall diagonal if the building is sprinklered throughout.
> 
> However, to determine if a space really requires a second MOE out of the space, measure the travel distance to each doorway from the most remote point in the room using the shortest path. This will determine whether or not if a CPET exceeds the maximum distance by assuming the other doorway does not exist. If one of those distances does not exceed the CPET distance, then a second exit would not be *required *and the separation requirement between the doorways is not applicable.


How is the required separation distance measured between stairways when two exits are required and one of them is a compliant and open exit access stairway? Exit access travel distance is within limits. Would the measurement point for separation be from the door of the enclosed interior exit stairway to the closest point of the open exit access stair or would it be to the top riser of the open stair? Section 1007.1.3 provides guidance for separation of two exit access stairways but not for one although it seems like the concept of the section would still apply and separation would be to the closest point of the open stair. However, 1007.1.1.1 dictates where measurement points should be, inclusive of exit access doorways and stairs. Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## steveray

I would measure it from the entrance point to the "exit"...i.e....in the case of an open stair, the top riser....1007.1.1.1 #2ish...


----------

